# What Spec for my EPS (PRZA)?



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just thought i'd run this by the Nago Crowd...

I've decided on an EPS (PRZA) see attached - 9 weeks wait to go!

How would you spec it?

I'm looking at:

Dura Ace 7900
Deda Zero 100 stem - 120mm
Deda Supernatural Bar
Prologo Scratch Nack
DA Pedals
DA Carbon Tubbies and my lightweights
Elite Carbon Cages
Colango Post

(this is more or less exactly the same a Erik Zabels ride)

or

Super Record 11sp
Deda Zero 100 stem - 120mm
Deda Supernatural bar - trust me, suits 11sp perfectly.
Prologo Scratch Nack
Record Post
Speedplay Zero's
Elite Carbon Cages
Neutron Ultra's and LW gen 3's

Thanks!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm a Campy fan, so I would go with the 11 speed Super Record setup. I don't think you can go wrong with either setup, but Campy would have to be in the toilet for me to be riding Shimano or SRAM on my road bikes.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Fab, and thanks to those who voted.

Ordered SR today! now 7 weeks till the frame arrives


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE! 
Just dont use the Speedplays


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

why? what would you recommend?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

*waiting*

waiting patiently for the arrival of your frame.... i would love to see it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Great paint scheme, well chosen.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

haydos said:


> why? what would you recommend?


Dura Ace 7810.- well worth the weight penalty IMO. 
I tried SPs for 6 months and now couldnt be happier with my 7810s on an all SR11 Colnago EP myself.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

If you are buying an EPS, which is a work of Italian art, then you can ONLY use Campagnolo. I just cannot believe you even thought about Shitmano. Its a bit like buying a lovely MV Agusta motorcycle and sticking a Jap engine in it!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is my feeling on the matter too, but I try to let people express their own ideas, even thought they might be WRONG. LOL


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

You speak of which that which you know not. 

I am as Campagnolo purist as they come. But thats utter BS from the peanut gallery. 

I have extensively tried Time RXS, Speedplay, Campagnolo ProFit and DA 7810s. 
The 7810s stay on the bike because they are the best pedals for the job. 
I could elaborate but it will likely fall on deaf ears.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I use Look because they get the job done, and I am a Campy purist too. I have 5 Record 10 speed groupos and a 1985 Super Record groupo. Not since 1984 has any road bike I have owned had anything buy a Campy groupo, and not since 1986 has any road bike had any pedals but Look pedals except for a stupid decision to try the Performance Forte pedals for a year which turned out to be complete junk.

By the way, what rims did you use to build those wheels on Campy hubs? I went with old school Campy Record Strada rims on Campy Record hubs for my Cristallo build. I'm probably going to go with 28 hole Campy Record Cronos with a Powertap front and rear in silver for my C50 build.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I was only really entertaining the thought of Shimano on it as it is a Zabel color way and he rode it with Shimano. If I bought any other colour or type of Nago, it would have Campy on it for sure.

My fav fedals are the current DA - I have speedplays on my Pro Machine ATM and whilst they are ok, i'm not a massive fan of them, i actually find them harder to clip into than keo's or DA. Maybe it's just me being unco.

Now i'm torn between DA pedals and Look Keo Carbon Ti's...

I have not used campy pedals before nor the new Times.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i build my bikes with campy & sram........ not buying shitmano anytime soon.... but i might try the Di2 for kicks....


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

haydos said:


> My fav fedals are the current DA -
> Now i'm torn between DA pedals and Look Keo Carbon Ti's...


Nuff said- stick with your favorite pedals. They are your favorite for a reason and if you are buying the best frame Colnago offers and the best grouppo Campagnolo offers why settle for less with you primary power transmission part like a pedal?

fabsroman- Just Reflex CD rims. I tried Campagnolo omegas and ambrosio crono f20 and they were too soft. 

I have not tried Look road pedals recently but they seem to get the job done- perhaps not as well as the bearings and platform of the 7810s but I dont know for sure having never tried them. I dont even know if Looks have the fixed option since I used the red fixed cleats with the 7810s.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks have the red fixed option. They actually have three float options, with red being fixed. I use the grey ones that are inbetween the two extremes.

I've been thinking about giving the Ambrosio Cronos a try and wish that Campy never stopped making their box type tubular rims.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a set of Cronos sitting here that just came in today. Just about to measure my spokes and look at building them up.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Are those Ambrosio Cronos or Record Cronos. If you are talking about Record Cronos. I am jealous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Are those Ambrosio Cronos or Record Cronos. If you are talking about Record Cronos. I am jealous.



Sorry, I wasn't clear Ambrsio F 20 Chronos.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

You can't put anything but Campy on that bike. Keep us posted on the build.


----------

